# Jotul GF 100 DV Lighting Delay



## LisaKon (Sep 12, 2017)

I have searched the forum and have not found this problem.

My pilot stays lit, but when turning the stove on  I have to turn the flame to high and then it takes 20-30 seconds for it to ignite. Previously,it didn't matter what position the flame was in.

I also have a build up of soot on the glass in front of the pilot, which is on the right side.

I was thinking to have the entire pilot assembly replaced, but after going through my manual, I am concerned there could be an issue with the air shutter.
Should I clean inside and see if there is a change?

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated before I make a service call.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 12, 2017)

What fuel are you burning, LP or NG? That will determine the air shutter setting. 
Soot generally means the air shutter is closed down too much.
Do you have a multimeter? You need to take a reading on the thermopile.
Yours may not be generating enough millivolts to open the gas valve magnets.


----------



## LisaKon (Sep 12, 2017)

It's NG. The battery on my multimeter is dead, so I'll see if I can borrow one.

It is probably close to 15 years old. I did have a guy out here a couple of years ago and he replaced a part on the left side, but I can't remember what. When he was here, he pointed to the right and said, "That will probably have to be replaced in the near future." The only thing on the right is the pilot assembly as seen on page 22 of the manual attached.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 12, 2017)

Pilot assemblies generally do not go bad. If you have a bad thermocouple, you won't have a pilot flame.
If you have a bad thermopile, you will have an intermittent, or erratic burner flame.
The only way to confirm the status of either is with a multimeter.


----------



## LisaKon (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks.  I happen to be out with a back injury and for some reason thought my multimeter needed a specialty battery.  Turns out it's just a 9V.  Lol!
I'm going to go pick some up.  Please let me know how to test the components.  I probably won't be able to do this until tomorrow because I will need help removing the top and the glass to get to it.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 14, 2017)

When you are ready, send me a Private Message & I will talk you thru it. 
Also, post a pic of your gas valve so I can see what we're working with.


----------

